# Mikrophon-/Audiosteuerung für einen Character



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 55570 (24. Jul 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Version von "Flappy Bird" mir Java gebaut und möchte allerdings statt der Steuerung des Characters mit der Leertaste eine Steuerung mit der Stimme oder Klatschen oder so. Also wie man Access zum Mic bekommt, weiß ich (Sound API mit TargetDataLine etc.), aber nicht, wie ich meinem Spiel sagen kann "je lauter, desto höher der Character"....Im JavaScript würde ich das hinbekommen, aber das ist ja auch einfacher...
Ist für ein Uniprojekt und ich bin schon langsam am Verzweifeln, deswegen wäre es unglaublich toll, wenn mir jemand asap helfen könnte.

Beste Grüße,
trustlesseyes


----------



## httpdigest (24. Jul 2018)

Schau mal hier: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/3899585/microphone-level-in-java#answer-32622121

Generell hilft erstmal ein bisschen googlen und "stackoverflown".


----------

